# 1/8th times question?



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i went to the strip for the first time last night...i was just curious what all ur average 1/8th times are in stock 05 gtos?

heres my best for the night :/

0.947 reaction
0.947 vehicle rt
2.347 60ft
81.52 MPH
total ET: 9.331

just askin...whats a normal GOOD time in a stock 05 GTo...
n e help is appreciated
-thanks


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i belive you will hear about the bad 60 ft time:willy: me, i never been to the track yet:cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

You can get her to the high 8's. 

Your 60 foot is allright. My personal best is 1.99 on the stock set up. 

Are you an auto or a manual?


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i got the manual...i was having a hell of a time gettin traction lol...but when i did it right i got fairly good times...my best was 9.3 but u say its capable of high 8s stock correct?


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

anyone for reference just wanna post there best times on stock gtos...or just state a general standard of what time i should be at with good driving...


----------



## GNSS (Dec 29, 2005)

Stock 2005 A4

8.741 83.95 (TC on) 13.44 1/4
8.806 83.58 (TC on) 13.53 1/4
8.889 82.45 (hot lapped TC on) 13.65 1/4
9.089 81.49 (TC OFF) 13.94 1/4

Jeff


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

The first time I took my 04 out, I got a 9.30 in the 1/8. You should be able to do better than that. Of course, I also ran a 10.55 that night as I was learning how to launch. It's not easy, especially if you've never been to the track before in your life.


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

it definately is not easy to learn...i had 2 learn how to launch the car to..and by the end of the night best was 9.3...next week i hope i porve better...and with tc on those times are amzing...u cant really launch the car with tc on..i find it jerks then slows down then goes again...


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

My best 1/8 was 8.682 @86.10 mph. 

my 60' was 2.013. 

This was bone stock on a m6. 

But bear in mind this was after 30 runs in the GTO. It really takes some getting used to. 

Traction Control off for best results. 

I personally hold rpm at 2500/3000 rpms.. Loose the clutch and feather(pedal adjustment between 1/2 throttle and 3/4 throttle) the throttle to prevent hop until about 30 pmh then its to the floor. I also feather the throttle shifting between first and second. after that its all fast clutch and stick.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Best I've ran in an 04 M12 was a 8.8 (when Fatbitch was stock), the absolute best I've *seen* an 05 run was a 9.4 stock......


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Best I've ran in an 04 M12 was a 8.8 (when Fatbitch was stock), the absolute best I've *seen* an 05 run was a 9.4 stock......



what did the fatbitch run when you had her modded? just as a point of reference.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

6.7's with everything done.....


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

My Times: It was my first time, Bone stock 05

REACTION----------.4729 
60ft ----------------2.1727 
330'----------------5.9099 
1/8 ET--------------8.9124 
1/8 MPH-------------82.31 
1000' ET-------------11.4401
1000' MPH------------97.72


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Best I've ran in an 04 M12 was a 8.8 (when Fatbitch was stock), the absolute best I've *seen* an 05 run was a 9.4 stock......


I was running 8.8-8.90's stock with a fair amount of wheelspin and granny shifting. Now 8.2x's and still granny shifting.
:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> I was running 8.8-8.90's stock with a fair amount of wheelspin and granny shifting. Now 8.2x's and still granny shifting.
> :cheers


Although I love my customers.... most of the 05 owners here can't drive for sh*t! I've seen customers here with more mods than you, we've built their cars with 440+rwhp and they can't get out of the 8.5x range.... It's doable with the six speed as I and many other owners have proven, it just takes a little practice (and carnage...).:cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Although I love my customers.... most of the 05 owners here can't drive for sh*t! I've seen customers here with more mods than you, we've built their cars with 440+rwhp and they can't get out of the 8.5x range.... It's doable with the six speed as I and many other owners have proven, it just takes a little practice (and carnage...).:cheers


Put 440rwhp in my goat and I'll show you some real low e.t.'s or some real good carnage!

I guess it's like Cuba said in one of his other movies, I've got to "show you the money" in order to do that.:cheers


----------

